# Furnace sizing



## Dave1234 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am working on an older home . I am installing two furnaces with coil and condensers . This home has about 1600 sq ft in total . 800 sq ft per floor that needs to be heated . Rooms and hallways have 10 ft ceilings . Need a second opinion on size of furnace


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

two 60,000 BTU furnces per floor should suffice. or go bigger downstairs and small upstairs


----------



## asmmechanical (Mar 13, 2016)

Years ago bigger was better to save your customer money and your self call back on over sized furnaces and too small duct which some times the return are bigger problems I would use two smaller furnace possible the heat load of each floor is no more then 30000 btu if you do it correctly but. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

I would do a full load calculation for the home including windows, doors, etc... So you can know the necessary cfm for each area of the house. 

Shepherd ENG Heating Cooling and Refrigeration


----------



## mmoston (Apr 26, 2016)

The only proper way is to do a load calc. on the house to determine what the heating and AC requirements are, not guessing. :yes:


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

I would go with the 55 - 60,000 BTU each floor


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

we sugesst 50 - 60,000 BTU each floor


----------



## Rcherry (Jul 31, 2016)

40,000 Btu downstairs and 30,000 upstarts as a rule of thumb .A manual j would be your best bet though.


----------



## ndaniels1869 (Sep 7, 2016)

the best thing to concider is what size is the duck work. To see how much air or cfm it can move in order to consider what the most load you can put in it. IT should be at least 
danielshvacphiladelphia.com


----------

